# new schwinn collegiates



## spoker

coming in august from walmart,2 collegiates,hand welded in the good old usa by detroit bikes,$995 each


----------



## rennfaron

$$$$$$$$


----------



## Oilit

Evidently the Chinese have decided there's more money in medical equipment.


----------



## Sven

Schwinn Collegiate To Be Re-Made In U.S. By Henry Ford II For Bicycle Brand’s 125th Anniversary
					

The original Collegiate was sold via Schwinn’s authorized dealers, a network of independent bike shops formed in 1952 that dominated the sale of bicycles in America for the following 30 years, including into the “bike boom” of the early 1970s.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sven

Schwinn Teams Up with Detroit Bikes to Revive the 1965 Collegiate
					

This American classic arrives just in time for Schwinn’s 125-year anniversary.




					www.bicycling.com


----------



## rennfaron

I like how they say, "After its introduction in 1954 the roadster bicycle was a two-decade top-seller in Schwinn’s catalog."  The 1954 version was a one year only bike that then didn't start up again until 1964 and then from 1964 it ran continuously into the 80s. The 50s version was apart of the rest of the 50s lineup and just the lowest model lightweight offered at the time. I guess 1954 make it sound better, and older, but I would consider the start of the collegiates in 1964.


----------



## kostnerave

The only thing comparable between a vintage Collegiate and the new offering is the name. They go through an abridged history of the bike and it's importance in history, then they go into how much "improved" the new version is. I wonder how many of these new, improved 2020 models will be around in 55 years!


----------



## GTs58

Wonder how it rides with that bent fork. Think I'd just buy another 66 Varsity and save quite a few hundred for more beer and cigarettes.


----------



## rollfaster

Ride vintage!


----------



## rennfaron

I don't get why on the top bar do they slant it down like that? It changes the whole look of the bike up. To me it looks like a hybrid mens bike and ladies bike... I am sure there is a reason.

And for Schwinn, you can still make retro inspired cruisers cool looking and well designed. If I wanted the retro look, but wanted a newer bike, I would have to go with any of the options below over the terribly designed new collegiate.





						Herrenrad Paul — RETROVELO - Retro Fahrräder
					

Paul ist unser klassisches Retro Herrenrad. Es ist als 26" fettbereiftes oder als 28" schmalbereiftes Fahrrad verfügbar.




					retrovelo.de
				














						Roadster Sport 3i
					

The ultimate gentleman's ride. Classic steel fenders, 3-speeds, and a distinguished character make it perfect for heading to the office or touring the avenue. Key Bike Features: Painted steel fenders with retro brackets,Front and rear reflectors,Genuine leather grips with handmade...




					www.linusbike.com
				















						Pashley Guvnor — The Traditional Cycle Shop
					

The Guvnor is a revival of one of Pashley’s oldest designs, the 1930s Path Racer, but updated to cope with the demands of modern life. Legendary Reynolds 531 steel is used by our craftsmen to produce a frame with a classic slack geometry, which provides you a dynamic yet natural riding position aide




					www.traditionalcycleshop.co.uk
				
















						Classic Bike | Papillionaire Bicycles
					

Buy Classic Bike at Papillionaire




					www.papillionaire.com


----------



## SirMike1983

They're actually late to the party. Raleigh recently had reissued "Superbe" and "Clubman" models. Some of the other companies have offered retro utility bikes as well. The sloping top bar is part of the "comfort" bike class aspect and lowers the leg swing height of the bike a bit. The diamond frame is more attractive anyway. The thing is that Schwinn, Raleigh, etc. all got bought out ages ago and are just names now. You actually get a better value by going vintage still, at least for the common 3, 5, and 10 speed bikes. For new production, I'd look at Pashley or Waterford, but we're talking big bucks there. Vintage is still the stronger offering, dollar-for-dollar in this category.


----------



## hzqw2l

Kinda hard for me to knock it since it seems it will be produced in limited quantities in Detroit.  



			Redirect Notice


----------



## GTs58

If I was going to spend a grand on a hand built Chicago bike it sure wouldn't look like that. I wish them luck though.


----------



## hzqw2l

GTs58 said:


> If I was going to spend a grand on a hand built Chicago bike it sure wouldn't look like that. I wish them luck though.



Agreed.   A 1970's Paramount would be money better spent.


----------



## bricycle

hmmm $995 for an ugly bike..... maybe the CABE should build bikes....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

$995.00 ???  looks more like $150.00 bike to me


----------



## fordmike65

49autocycledeluxe said:


> $995.00 ???  looks more like $150.00 bike to me



For a handmade bike in the US? Good luck with that. Not saying I'd pay $995, but people bitch about "Chinese Crap", but don't wanna pay what it takes to manufacture products here in the US, especially handmade by skilled hands.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

handmade by skilled hands?  just a quick look at "Mikes Bikes" online shows similar low end bikes for much less.


----------



## fordmike65

49autocycledeluxe said:


> handmade by skilled hands?  just a quick look at "Mikes Bikes" online shows similar low end bikes for much less.



Well, then there's the Schwinn name you gotta pay up for.


----------



## HARPO

Is this company also making the new Schwinn Red Phantom's I've been seeing on ebay...at least the girls version?


----------



## rustjunkie

49autocycledeluxe said:


> handmade by skilled hands?  just a quick look at "Mikes Bikes" online shows similar low end bikes for much less.




what’s the website name?
link plz


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

rustjunkie said:


> what’s the website name? link plz




to get the link I'd have to look it up again. "Mikes Bikes" is a chain, just google Mikes Bikes


----------



## rustjunkie

49autocycledeluxe said:


> to get the link I'd have to look it up again. "Mikes Bikes" is a chain, just google Mikes Bikes




what american made bikes do they sell?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

if they do a USA made paramount with good components i may have to make a new hole in my wallet.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

rustjunkie said:


> what american made bikes do they sell?




 lets source all the parts on the bike and see if any are made in the US.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

29 pounds. that is heavier than my steel mountain bike with 18 speeds and a suspension fork


----------



## cyclingday

I’m all for it.
I hope they sell well, and get that company thriving,
We need a place where people can work and innovate right here.
Detroit was a hopeless bombed out wasteland, and thanks to the free thinking people like this, it’s fast becoming a viable city again.
I was always a hand made, lugged frame fanatic, so when all of the Tig welded, Uni crown fork, mountain bikes started showing up in droves, I thought they were ugly and cheap.
Well, apparently, I was in the minority on that one.
They triggered a bike boom second to none.


----------



## schwinnlax

I think $995 is a stretch for that bike.  "Made in USA" is only going to go so far to get people to buy a bike.  I agree if they could have made something closer to the original with lots of CHROME, that would get people's attention.  It's why the imported current production Sting Rays and Krates sell.  Also, jazz it up a bit.  Maybe re-do/re-use the decals on the 1960 Traveler or Continental and use some candy colors.  Bling is what will sell overpriced nostalgic bikes, not the Schwinn name alone on a generic mountain bike made in Detroit.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Hope it's not one of those designed in USA made overseas variations....cuz that would defeat the purpose


----------



## Oilit

I think the problem is we're looking at this the wrong way. Members of the CABE are by definition drawn to old, neglected and often beat up and  rusty old bikes, partly because we like taking something most people would write off and bringing out it's full potential, and partly because a lot of the value results from the sweat equity that you put into them. That's not the market these bikes are aimed at.


----------



## Chuck S

I think the idea is good, but it should look like the original. From what I have read and and seen on Youtube, Detroit bikes makes a good product. In 1994 I paid $529 for my Trek 930 with an American made frame. It cost more than similar bikes that had a Taiwan made frame.  I wanted made in the USA. I like the idea of keeping at least some production in the USA. I still regularly ride that bike. I would pay the $995, if it looked like the original.


----------



## GTs58

So what the heck is this? Evidently they missed their target date of July 1 for the new Chicago made Collegiate.  






Seller took down the listing!!









						2020 Schwinn Collegiate 7 125th Anniversary Hybrid Bike  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2020 Schwinn Collegiate 7 125th Anniversary Hybrid Bike at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## SLM

Well at least they are made in the USA and the Schwinn name will problably bring upscale bicycle buyers who are willing to pay $900 for a townie bike !   More power to them and they must be competing with the Shinola Bikes that are made here in Detriot and sold in super fancy upscale Shinola stores.


----------



## rennfaron

GTs58 said:


> So what the heck is this? Evidently they missed their target date of July 1 for the new Chicago made Collegiate.
> 
> View attachment 1230662
> 
> Seller took down the listing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Schwinn Collegiate 7 125th Anniversary Hybrid Bike  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2020 Schwinn Collegiate 7 125th Anniversary Hybrid Bike at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



I am not up to date on the modern collegiates. I did some digging around and it looks like Target is selling it, too (notice some reviews already in on the bikes). Look at the new Target price! I also found a guy on facebook that has been selling it, this one posted 4 weeks ago. Also another seller selling them. I appears these are the first ones off the line. 

One thought is the images we saw earlier in the thread are the promo photos of the bike and these we are seeing now are the final releases. Similar to how concept cars are shown and then the final run of the cars typically are different. I would have to say that if these are the new collegiates, these look better than the concepts (if those were concepts). Also, looking very similar to the collegiate 3's.


----------



## GTs58

rennfaron said:


> I am not up to date on the modern collegiates. I did some digging around and it looks like Target is selling it, too (notice some reviews already in on the bikes). Look at the new Target price! I also found a guy on facebook that has been selling it, this one posted 4 weeks ago. Also another seller selling them. I appears these are the first ones off the line.
> 
> One thought is the images we saw earlier in the thread are the promo photos of the bike and these we are seeing now are the final releases. Similar to how concept cars are shown and then the final run of the cars typically are different. I would have to say that if these are the new collegiates, these look better than the concepts (if those were concepts). Also, looking very similar to the collegiate 3's.




Well that makes two on ebay were the listing was taken down. Ebay's policy on price gouging?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

$250.00 at Target.   now it is a cool bike instead of a dumb one


----------



## GTs58

49autocycledeluxe said:


> $250.00 at Target.   now it is a cool bike instead of a dumb one




Did you notice the rear reflector is missing but the bracket is there?  Geeze, the crap we are dealing with these days. haha!


----------



## aryan

spoker said:


> coming in august from walmart,2 collegiates,hand welded in the good old usa by detroit bikes,$995 eachView attachment 1226737



Will these resell?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

??? I'm thinking all bike frames are welded "by hand".   back when the Indian Motorcycle Company in Gilroy Ca. closed down I went down there as they were selling all the stuff in the facility. I saw where they build the frames. there was a jig there with frame parts in it ready to go. there was no robot welding machine to do the work like cars...  I'd bet bikes are done the same way. tubes in a jig, welded by "hand"


----------



## rennfaron

New ebay listing at double the target price... Why?

So, these must be the new collegiates and those green ones must have been the promo ones, because there couldn't be two 125th anniversary versions of this bike.


----------



## SirMike1983

Yes, the red one is a different bike. On a modern, department store bike, one-piece crank usually is not a good sign. It usually is reserved for cheaper bikes with lesser parts. I'm sure there are a few exceptions, but that's the general rule today. In the original Collegiate's time, the one-piece crank was kind of dated and heavy, but the bikes were solid enough. But in a big box store, circa 2020, one-piece crank is usually reserved for the low-end stuff. I'd save my $300 for  a vintage Collegiate before going big box. You can sometimes still find them for well less than that. 

Edit: I will add one thing - if the plan is to use the same badge or same transfers/logos on both the lower-end big box Collegiate and the higher-end US-made one, that seems like a mistake to me. If you're spending the big bucks on the better model, there needs to be all-around upgrades and clues as to the higher quality. Ford/GM did this for years with their Mercury/Buick and Lincoln/Cadillac cars. One of the things that killed Mercury was the gradual lack of identity, whereas in years past, the "higher" brands on the totem pole had their own perks that raise them above the base models. If you put the same badge, decals, and colors on the higher-end bike, you risk confusing your lower end offerings and the higher ones. The idea is to show they're related, but certainly not the same thing. (End editorial).


----------



## rennfaron

SirMike1983 said:


> Yes, the red one is a different bike. On a modern, department store bike, one-piece crank usually is not a good sign. It usually is reserved for cheaper bikes with lesser parts. I'm sure there are a few exceptions, but that's the general rule today. In the original Collegiate's time, the one-piece crank was kind of dated and heavy, but the bikes were solid enough. But in a big box store, circa 2020, one-piece crank is usually reserved for the low-end stuff. I'd save my $300 for  a vintage Collegiate before going big box. You can sometimes still find them for well less than that.
> 
> Edit: I will add one thing - if the plan is to use the same badge or same transfers/logos on both the lower-end big box Collegiate and the higher-end US-made one, that seems like a mistake to me. If you're spending the big bucks on the better model, there needs to be all-around upgrades and clues as to the higher quality. Ford/GM did this for years with their Mercury/Buick and Lincoln/Cadillac cars. One of the things that killed Mercury was the gradual lack of identity, whereas in years past, the "higher" brands on the totem pole had their own perks that raise them above the base models. If you put the same badge, decals, and colors on the higher-end bike, you risk confusing your lower end offerings and the higher ones. The idea is to show they're related, but certainly not the same thing. (End editorial).



Oh, you're thinking there are two different collegiate bikes being made right now and one is more of the hand-made one ($$$$) and the other is the cheaper big box store one ($$)?


----------



## SirMike1983

I'm wondering if the plan is to launch a couple of lines - keep going with the big box Schwinn that we've seen over the past few years, and then offer a higher-end, "Made in USA" line for the boutique buyer. Ideally, you'd transition the "Schwinn" name away from big box and onto the higher-end bikes, but up until now, the trend by the parent company has been to produce Schwinns as a big box offering that is in the middle of big box prices (though on the low end if you include bike shops). They periodically would do this before - you'd see big box Schwinn bikes, and then bikes that were higher end like the Deluxe 7 speed cruisers.


----------



## Xlobsterman

rennfaron said:


> Oh, you're thinking there are two different collegiate bikes being made right now and one is more of the hand-made one ($$$$) and the other is the cheaper big box store one ($$)?





YES............

$249






						Schwinn Collegiate 700c/28" Hybrid Bike - Red
					

Read reviews and buy Schwinn Collegiate 700c/28" Hybrid Bike - Red at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				




$999









						Collegiate | Hybrid Bike for Men and Women | 700c Wheels - Schwinn
					

Vintage style meets modern comfort and expert craftsmanship in the Collegiate hybrid bike. It features a sleek urban frame inspired by the 1965 Collegiate Deluxe.




					www.schwinnbikes.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

hzqw2l said:


> Kinda hard for me to knock it since it seems it will be produced in limited quantities in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice




The ONLY part of the bike made in the USA is the frame! All components are IMPORTED...............LOL


----------

